# Problem: Kein DVI Signal am Monitor



## erwino (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leuts,

mein Monitor zeigt seit neuestem nur noch ein Signal an wenn ich von meiner GraKA mit dvi-rgb Adabter in den analogen RGB Monitor einstöpsele.

Es ging 1 Jahr lang aber auch mit ganz normalem DVI/DVI Kabel.

Erstmals ist der schwarze Bildschirm während eines Benchmarkes aufgetreten (3D Vantage). 

Weis einer eine Lösung?


----------



## OctoCore (24. Januar 2009)

Wenn du wissen willst, wer oder was schuld ist, dann bleibt ja nicht viel.

Monitor an andere(n) Grafikkarte/Rechner hängen.
Grafikkarte an anderen Monitor anschließen.
Grafikkarte und Monitor mit anderem Kabel verbinden.


----------



## klefreak (24. Januar 2009)

eventuell ist auch ein neuer Treiber das problem?? --> DVI kompatibilität nicht eingestellt??

mfg Klemens


----------



## erwino (24. Januar 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> eventuell ist auch ein neuer Treiber das problem?? --> DVI kompatibilität nicht eingestellt??
> 
> mfg Klemens


 
wo stellt man das ein?


----------



## erwino (24. Januar 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Wenn du wissen willst, wer oder was schuld ist, dann bleibt ja nicht viel.
> 
> Monitor an andere(n) Grafikkarte/Rechner hängen.
> Grafikkarte an anderen Monitor anschließen.
> Grafikkarte und Monitor mit anderem Kabel verbinden.


 
Hab keinen 2. Rechner und Kollege ist paar Tage weg ...leider
Hab mal gegoogelt und in anderen Foren gesucht. Haben viele das selbe Problem ohne Lösung. Ist aber bei allen kein Hardwaredefekt.


----------



## klefreak (24. Januar 2009)

> Probiert mal den Monitor mit beiden kabeln anzustecken (einam ANALOG mittesl adapter) und einmal mittels DVI, dann "analog" hochstarten und im treibermenü dann den "monitorassistenten" starten dort dann den DVI eingang erkennen lassen und halt auch am monitor umstellen, eventuell wird einfach ein falscher DVI modus gewählt --> mein Monitor (24" 1920x1200) funktioniert nur an einem meiner Beiden DVI ausgänge, analog gehts auf beiden. desweiteren gibt es eine einstellung für große digitalmonitore und einen alternativen DVI modus, welchen ich auch benutzen muss um überhaupt ein Bild zu bekommen
> 
> 
> mfg Klemens
> ...




ist aus dem Tread, wo du heute auch schon warst (der mit dem gleichen problem)

mfg Klemens


----------



## erwino (24. Januar 2009)

erwino schrieb:


> wo stellt man das ein?


 


klefreak schrieb:


> ist aus dem Tread, wo du heute auch schon warst (der mit dem gleichen problem)
> 
> mfg Klemens


 
Finde leider im Treiber keine Möglichkeit irgendwas bezüglich dvi/Analog zu verstellen. Mach jetzt schon den ganzen Tag an dem Problem rum. Wälze schon stundenlang Foren/ Google, scheinen viele Leute das gleiche Problem zu haben aber niemand kommt auf eine Lösung . Scheint ne harte Nuss zu sein.

Weis jemand wo man da wie was einstellen kann bei Nvidia??


----------



## amdintel (25. Januar 2009)

erwino schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts,
> 
> mein Monitor zeigt seit neuestem nur noch ein Signal an wenn ich von meiner GraKA mit dvi-rgb Adabter in den analogen RGB Monitor einstöpsele.
> 
> ...


schon  mal  daran  gedacht ,  das vielleicht der Monitor einen weg hat ?
es gibt hin und wieder mal Monitore die nicht lange halten


----------



## Kelemvor (25. Januar 2009)

das es vorher 1 jahr ging lässt mich vermuten das entweder der dvi defekt ist oder du auch ein opfer eines graka treiber updates bist, soll schon öfters vorgekommen sein. 
mich persönlich nervts das man bei nvidia in der steuerung nicht mal mehr selst ein monitorfile auswählen kann. 


ich ärger mich seit 1-2 jahren schon über meinen LG 1970H, die tage habe ich meinen rechner umgebaut, jetzt inkl. onboardgrafik und gtx260,
immerhin kam ich über vgamodus starten im windows F8 bootmenu tatsächlich mal zu einem dvi bild 
unter der onboard vga. 

durch googlen kam ich drauf das wohl einige tfts, vor allem LG probleme mit DVI machen.
für meinen monitor ist ja keine vernünftige .inf zu finden. 

werd wohl noch einen letzten versuch mit Powerstrip machen, vielleicht kann das dem threadersteller auch helfen.

wenn das nichts bringt installier ich mal Windows7, mal sehn ob das mit dem monitor besser klarkommt.


----------



## erwino (25. Januar 2009)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> ich ärger mich seit 1-2 jahren schon über meinen LG 1970H, die tage habe ich meinen rechner umgebaut, jetzt inkl. onboardgrafik und gtx260,
> immerhin kam ich über vgamodus starten im windows F8 bootmenu tatsächlich mal zu einem dvi bild
> unter der onboard vga.


 
Das mit dem abgesicherten Modus brachte mich auf eine Idee:
Hab mal beim booten beide Kabel (VGA u. DVI) parallel angestöpselt im abgesicherten Modus. Beim booten hat er dann wie üblich nur das Analogsignal erkannt. Beim Abfragemenue hab ich "mit Eingabeaufforderung starten" bestätigt und zum selben Zeitpunkt das VGA kabel am Monitor rausgezogen. Dann im Windows Neustart gemacht (nur mit DVI Kabel) und jetzt : Ich hab wieder den Monitor betrieb im DVI Modus laufen !!

Mal abwarten, und hoffen, das das in Zukunft so bleibt..... 

Aber erklären kann ich mir das ganze nicht .

... bleibt leider nicht so, wenn ich den Rechner ganz aus mache hab ich wieder nur Analog vga  muß irgendwie doch an Treibern liegen ? aber Treiberwechsel hab ich auch schon durch.

Hab jetzt mal beide Kabel (VGA/DVI) gleichzeitig angeschlossen, gebootet. VGA wurde vom Monitor erkannt- Dann hab ich das VGA Kabel an der Grafikkarte und Monitor rausgezogen und das dvi dann an dem Grafikkartenausgang eingesteckt wo das vga kabel(mit VGA/DVI) Adapter drann war - Monitor erst dunkel-dann DVI erkannt !!!

Hab dann noch zusätzlich einen Monitortreiber automatich per windows suchen/ersetzen lassen (per internet). Es wurde dann der Samsung-Monitor Digital -Treibér automatisch installiert. 
Seither hab ich immer DVI ! Problem scheint gelöst !


----------



## Kelemvor (27. Januar 2009)

freut mich das bei dir mittlerweile alles funktioniert. 

ich muss wohl noch weiter probieren, oder ich spars mir und investier mal 200€ in einen kleinen widescreen.


----------



## erwino (31. Januar 2009)

So ne Riesensch...e !!!!!!!!!!!.
Jetzt hab ich mir das Men of war Beta Game runtergeladen. Download fertig. Dann wollte ich die exe starten -Keine Reaktion. Kurz gewartet. Nochmal draufgeklickt. Programm startet nicht. Plötzlich wird der Monitor schwarz und bleibts auch. Wieder nur Analog möglich -DVI wieder im A.sch . Hab so was von die Faxen Dicke. Beim Notebook wird der neue Esatzakku seit gestern nicht mehr erkannt. Grrrrrrrrrrr. Mein Gott, was hab ich verbrochen,daß ich so gestraft werde ?????????


----------



## klefreak (31. Januar 2009)

hab bei mir selber ja das Problem, dass DVI zeilweise nicht funktioniert, aber bei mir ist es nun fix die Grafikkarte die faxen macht, denn an ner anderen graka (kollege) funktioniert der Monitor einwandfrei!!

ich würde das schnellstmöglich testen und ansonsten finde ich dass auch der RGB modus ein ganz gutes Bild abliefert

mfg Klemens


----------



## erwino (1. Februar 2009)

So hab mal sämtliche nvidiatreiber (auch chipsatz, netzwerk) gelöscht zusätzlich mit driver cleaner und driver sweeper nachgeputzt.
Dann hab ich beide Kabel wieder gleichzeitig ran gesteckt.

Hab dann den 169.25 Forceware draufgemacht, den alten.
Dann unter Vista dann nen 2. Monitor virtuell eingerichtet. 
Und da hab ich die ganze Zeit nur noch eine kleinere maximale Auflösung angezeigt bekommen (1600 x1200). Ich vermute das war die maximale Auflösung des 2. Monitors der aktiv war. 
Im Gerätemanager hab ich dann einfach wieder den 2. Monitor (Es wurden beide angezeigt) deinstalliert und sobald der weg war hatte ich auf einmal wieder die DVI-Anzeige mit höchster Auflösung !

Läuft seither auch mit mehrmaligem Neubooten wieder richtig.


----------



## Hody (27. Januar 2013)

Ich habe bisher gedacht ich hätte ein Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte weil ich im Dual-DVI Betrieb kein Bild angezeigt bekomme.

Nun habe ich einen einen neuen PC und habe meinen TD260HD an dessen DVI-D Port angeschlossen. Ich bekam kein Signal, kein Boot oder Bios Screen.

Daraufhin habe ich es mit einem anderen DVI Kabel versucht - selbes Ergebnis.

Anschliessend habe ich die beiden DVI Kabel mit einem HP Monitor benutzt und bekomme dabei jeweils ein Bild mit besagtem PC. Wenn ich meinen alten PC über dessen Graka an den TD260HD anschliesse geht wieder alles.

Ich kann nicht verstehen warum ein DVI-D Signal einmal verarbeitet wird und einmal nicht. Es handelt sich dabei wie gesagt um das Boot und BIOS Bild, also kann es keine Treiber-Ursache haben. Warum verbeitet der Monitor das Signal einmal und einmal nicht?


----------

